# For adoption - Russian dwarf brothers



## NyxHamsters (Oct 29, 2014)

Pair of male Russian dwarf hamsters looking for a new home. 

They are currently living together and getting alone very well but can go to separate homes/cages. If not, new owners must be prepared to cater for the needs of a pair, including have a spare cage as backup in case they fall out in the future.

One is white with a grey mark on his head, the other is brown and white. Age unknown but most likely around six months. The white one is feistier than his brother and more active. 

They will need an experienced hamster owner as they are still a bit nippy from having poor handling experiences with past owners. 

Located in Cardiff, South Wales.


----------



## NyxHamsters (Oct 29, 2014)

More pictures.


----------



## crumpet (Dec 3, 2014)

how sweet those boys are to cute


----------

